# Skin condition



## John s (Feb 22, 2021)

Approximately 12 days ago our female Vizsla (Belle)started getting a rash on her muzzle. At day 6 we took her to the vet and our vet put Belle on an antifungal, three times a day. The rash became inflamed and red and started to bleed so we switched to a triple antibiotic ointment. It does not appear to be getting any better. we returned to the vet today and our vet gave her a systemic antifungal, ketoconazole 200mg 1x/day, 7 days then 7 days off then 1-200mg tab for 7 more days. Does anyone have an idea what she might have? Thanks for your help.


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

Did they do a skin scraping?

It looks like pyoderma, which is harmless, but takes a while to go away and needs antibiotics systemically


----------



## John s (Feb 22, 2021)

organicthoughts said:


> Did they do a skin scraping?
> 
> It looks like pyoderma, which is harmless, but takes a while to go away and needs antibiotics systemically


No. We have not done a skin scraping.


----------



## John s (Feb 22, 2021)

John s said:


> No. We have not done a skin scraping.





John s said:


> No. We have not done a skin scraping.


Thank you for your help. I will call my vet and see about getting a skin scraping today.


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

Interesting the vent went hardcore on treating a fungal infection without any evidence. Sure it is possible but it is the more rare to cause pyoderma like that (I agree with @organicthoughts ). Pyoderma means an infection with a puss producing organism usually bacteria but could be fungus. Antibiotic creams can help a little as some gets absorbed in the skin but if it is bacterial the pup will need systemic antibiotics. I bet the vet sees its bacteria after the scraping and will have your pup on some Simplicef oral antibiotic.


----------



## anna wright (Dec 12, 2021)

Dan_A said:


> Interesting the vent went hardcore on treating a fungal infection without any evidence. Sure it is possible but it is the more rare to cause pyoderma like that (I agree with @organicthoughts ). Pyoderma means an infection with a puss producing organism usually bacteria but could be fungus. Antibiotic creams can help a little as some gets absorbed in the skin but if it is bacterial the pup will need systemic antibiotics. I bet the vet sees its bacteria after the scraping and will have your pup on some Simplicef oral antibiotic.


To me these rather seem like mast cell carcinoma. I am sorry we don't have news from any further development.


----------

